# bigger tires



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

Can u put the back tires from a lawn tractor onto the front or do u have to modify the sat?????


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you will need to modify the sat.
If you put the bigger wheels on the front, you will have to think about putting even bigger wheels on the back to keep your tractor level. 
At least that's what I'm thinking!


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ok ill check it out do u know any good sites for tires?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tracguy said:


> ok ill check it out do u know any good sites for tires?


 The best price I've found was a chain store, could be on-line, called Donald B Rice Tires. 
They beat everyone else on price and their garden tractor tires were from Carlisle tire and rubber in Pennsylvania. Not Chinese knock-offs.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Cublover said:


> The best price I've found was a chain store, could be on-line, called Donald B Rice Tires.
> They beat everyone else on price and their garden tractor tires were from Carlisle tire and rubber in Pennsylvania. Not Chinese knock-offs.





Thank you for the tire tip Cub. I have a guy but all of his that are cheap are the v-turf tires they are good tires but they dont spec out right on the sizes. I bought some 15x6x6 v-turf, and they are about 3/4ths of " taller than the carlisle tires on my other mower, and they are not as wide as they are supposed to be. The only plus is they are all 4 ply, and about half the price.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

yah thanks for the tip im gonna check that out and see if i can get a pair of 20 in


----------

